# tank temp



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

im getting ready to breedand i just got a new heater and im still tryin to find that perfect setting will it be bad 4 the fish if the temp goes above 82 the max ill let it go to is 84 will this be bad for them

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I set all my spawn tanks to 82,but I've had them go as high as 90 without any problems


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks 
blackbetta (rc) (its hard to get used to blackbetta) :mrgreen:


----------

